# Projection Headlights



## AlphaSpeed (Jun 23, 2002)

Where can I get a pair of projection head lights, clear corner lenses, and some nice tail lights?


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

Dude...try looking around...or try a search...there are about 4 different threads on projectors right now


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1523 

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1463

BTW, welcome to Nissan Forums, familiarize yourself with the search button.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

*hah*

haha, let me know how it goes findign tail lights, If you have a 200, GOOD LUCK, if you have a sentra.. then you do have luck. get the proj. from urbanimports.com, check aroudn here, called "halo angel eye proj." 205$ shipped.. with clear corners.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2002)

the cheapest place to get proection headlights and clear corners is import parts plus. 

projection headlights
http://www.importpartsplus.com/index.php3?site=products.php3&prod_id=626

clear corners 
http://www.importpartsplus.com/index.php3?site=products.php3&prod_id=292


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

That's not true. Clear corners are $24.95 for the 95-98 sentra/200sx. 95-98 altezzas are $189. Nissan Sentra / 200SX 95-98 Chrome Housing / Clear Lenses Headlight wiith *Angel Ring* $179.99

www.autodynamic.com in the search, type in sentra


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

Does anyone know where I can find the crystal clear corner lenses? The ones with the gun metal look? I know Nis-Knacks used to, but when I checked their website, they didn't have them up.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

dono200sx try www.mossynissan.com


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

JayL1967 said:


> *dono200sx try www.mossynissan.com *


Thats:
www.MossyPerformance.com


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

GregV said:


> *
> 
> Thats:
> www.MossyPerformance.com *


You are right Greg www.MossyPerformance.com


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I dont mean to be a dick and I know im not a mod but dont post the same thing twice. Greg already posted the correct site, you dont need to post it again and reassure him.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

can anybody do better that $45 a piece for those things cause those are dope but not 45 a piece dope


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

haha, Procarparts.com 20$ for both clears


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Procarparts sucks. They do not put enough research into their products.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

i bought my reverse indiglo from procarparts and the gauges work fine but they switched the line for the fasten selt belt sign and brights and stuff.... besides i want the CYSTAL CLEAR not just the plain clear corner ya those things cost 20 but i dont want those


----------



## stanzaboi (Jun 1, 2002)

*Projectors for sale*

I have one pair for sale at $195 shipped. Email me if yo are interested. Thank you.


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

hey alpha ur gonna have a problem with tail lights. The only aftermarket tail lights out there so far are altezzas and they come in a yummy chrome or stealth housing. There is also those DIY that I believe andre and a few others out there have done. I think umm spraying it is one of the options.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2002)

way to make that cash stanzaboi. You just won those off ebay for what? $117+25 shipping? Quite a markup.


----------



## stanzaboi (Jun 1, 2002)

*1 Pair of B14 projectors for sale*

Yes, I did win the bid on ebay. But the projectors that I am selling were purchased last week, for $200+ shipping. I figured that I could buy the ones on ebay, and sell the ones I previously bought($225). If don't sell them, I will just put them on my gf's 95 Sentra. Please, before you go out making a fool of yourself, find out the facts. Thank you.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2002)

please, refer to my post on the classified section, thnk you.


----------



## stanzaboi (Jun 1, 2002)

*1 Pair of B14 projectors for sale*

Well, like I said in my previous post, if I don't sell them, they will go on my gf's sentra.Simple as that. I just jumped on a good deal. I bought the projectors for $225, and I am selling them for $200 shipped. If that is not good enough, then oh well. I'm not losing anything. I was just stating that if you had a problem with my post, you should have first emailed me directly first to see what was up, instead of blowing steam for no good reason.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2002)

whatever.


----------

